

AAP, police clash at Delhi dharna - awa
http://www.thehindu.com/news/cities/Delhi/aap-police-clash-at-delhi-dharna/article5596249.ece?homepage=true

======
awa
This is an interesting development as there's an clash between the state govt
run by the newly elected AAP (Short for the People's party) and the central
govt of India. The CM is protesting against police inaction (Delhi police is
under Central govt. which is in contrast to other states in the country)
against an alleged prostitution racket.

This is the first time I have seen something like this happen in Delhi

